# Dutch made Gazelle Roadster.... maybe 1936-37?



## 3-speeder (Sep 1, 2018)

I picked up this Dutch made Gazelle single speed with coaster brake the other day. It looked old but what caught my eye was the beautiful Lepper saddle. Here is some info on it based on some research that I have done. It has oval seat stays. It has a Koets rear light. The frame number is 494979. The bottom bracket measured 43mm. The chainring has a leaping Gazelle. The Chainguard is covered in a treated cloth. It has rear facing dropouts with tensioning screw. The seat tube has pump pegs on the rear side of it. It used to have covers on the rear fender, maybe to protect panniers?  The frame measures 24". There is also a locking mechanism with key on the rear wheel. The 28 x 1 1/2" rims are steel not aluminum. I bought this bike from a man who moved hear from the Netherlands but he didn't know a lot about it. I have found the attached chart of frame numbers and associated years. The only stamp I could find on the rear hub was a lone 3.

Could this really be a 1936-37 model? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2018)

the rear hub might have a date stamped into it


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 1, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> the rear hub might have a date stamped into it



I didn't get a picture but there was only a single number 3.


----------



## juvela (Sep 2, 2018)

-----

vestige below rear lamp may be remains of a license.

on the backside view of chainwheel what is the bulge down near the shell?

appears it may be an item separate from chainwheel, part of chainguard mount perhaps?

looks as though it may wear markings...

-----


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 3, 2018)

Interesting find. Rear light is a Koets "B". The rear fender covers are coat protectors. There are a few Dutch websites with more information on old Gazelles. Will try linking to them, but am limited to my phone this week, so results may not be pretty ...


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 3, 2018)

Your best bet is probably this website, by Herbert Kuner:

http://www.rijwiel.net/index_2e.htm

I see he even has an English version. I've been in touch with him before on Dutch finds in the US, and he's been most helpful.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 4, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> vestige below rear lamp may be remains of a license.
> 
> ...



Good question. I will be looking at that further.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 4, 2018)

non-fixie said:


> Your best bet is probably this website, by Herbert Kuner:
> 
> http://www.rijwiel.net/index_2e.htm
> 
> I see he even has an English version. I've been in touch with him before on Dutch finds in the US, and he's been most helpful.



Thank you. I have looked at that site and found some good info however some of the links on it haven't worked for me, specifically the "dating a bicycle yourself" link.

I will try to email Herbert Kuner. Thank you


----------



## dweenk (Sep 5, 2018)

I am thinking that a 30's Gazelle would have had a steel caliper front brake and lever - if it had a front brake at all. Check this link.
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/weinmann-components.html


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 5, 2018)

dweenk said:


> I am thinking that a 30's Gazelle would have had a steel caliper front brake and lever - if it had a front brake at all. Check this link.
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/weinmann-components.html



My feeling is that the Weinmann front brake is not original to the bike and was added later for safety just like the cargo rack tail light.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 5, 2018)

The rack appears to be original to me, or at least an add on at time of purchase. The light appears to be a reflector, unless I missed the dynamo in your photos. I think it may be original as well. I would guess that someone added the front brake in case of a chain drop.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 5, 2018)

Correction - you were talking about the light or reflector attached to the rack, not the fender. Yes, I think that was an add-on.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 5, 2018)

I asked the original owner about the extra lights and he said that bike lights are the law in the Netherlands. I mentioned the rack light but was thinking of the one on the seat. The rack does just have the reflector. 
I'll be posting more pictures as I go and will post any replies after I send out an email to Herbert.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 6, 2018)

More pictures.
The bulge on the chainwheel is a plate that it is connected to. There are markings on it but they don't help me date the bike.
A couple views of the rear axle slots.
The front brake pads that are totally shot and seem to have no place on a rim shaped the way it is.
The rear hub's only stamping


----------



## juvela (Sep 6, 2018)

-----

thank you for the additional information and imagery 3-speeder.

suspect that if cycle would have had a front brake ex-works it would have been rod type.

missing mudguard emblem _may _have been of this pattern.  genuine Gazelle emblem. (example may be too late for cycle)





should you elect to disassemble chainset will be interested to view additional pictures.

-----


----------



## Oilit (Sep 8, 2018)

Congratulations! Interesting bike and excellent pictures!


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 9, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Thank you. I have looked at that site and found some good info however some of the links on it haven't worked for me, specifically the "dating a bicycle yourself" link.
> 
> I will try to email Herbert Kuner. Thank you




I assume that link is supposed to bring you to an English translation of this page. You might try Google Translate if your Dutch is a little rusty.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks non-fixie. I bet you're right. Not only is my Dutch a little rusty it's about as good as the brake pads on this bike.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 13, 2018)

Okay I don't know any Dutch but I have been translating some of the sentences from the bottom of the previously attached document. Here's what I've got.  And some more pictures.
1931 - Gazelle started using chrome components
1938 - New in 1938 is the lamp holder with the Gazelle head
1945 - All pre-war cranks have the capital letter "G" larger than the other letters and the "L's" are just two vertical dashes, after the war they have horizontal dashes under them
Like I said before I don't speak Dutch so if you do please forgive any mis interpretations. 
Now more pics...


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 21, 2018)

A big Thank You to Herbert Kuner. This bike is from early 1937. Very exciting! 

Not original to it are the rear wheel, the chain guard, front braking system, saddle and lighting system and reflectors. 

The 10  6  stamping on the chainwheel is for October '36.  

He included an image of a 1938 J model that is similar. 




Looking forward to overhauling the bearings and getting it tuned up and on the road. 

Neat side note. Early 1937 is when my dad was born. I'm excited to show this bike to him again now knowing it's age.


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 23, 2018)

Wonderful! It'll be nice to see that bicycle back in service again.  Looks like it should respond well to some TLC.

Keep us posted!


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 23, 2018)

Correction to last post. Attached picture is model P from 1939


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you. Nice clear picture, BTW. Either made by an over-zealous editor, or this was the right-arm-only model.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 9, 2018)

Got the Gazelle back on the road today. Also found a few more parts wearing date stampings. Removed a few of the bits, coat gaurd, chaincase, lights and generator and reflectors.  Under the chaincase the original paint shown brightly with nice gold pinstripe boxing. I replaced the rear rim with a Dutch made one ordered from Dutch Bike Bits and had it laced to the existing Sachs coaster hub. It would've matched the original paint quite nicely judging from what was under the chaincase.  I enjoyed the ride. Sits up high and with the frame geometry you really sit upright. Big chainring is slow on startups but great once you get going. I'm happy with it.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 9, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 10, 2018)

A couple more images. A part from the headset with a date stamp and an image showing the gold boxing on the chainstay that matches the rim's stripe. Sometimes I wonder if I could get the black repaint off without damaging what's below. Perhaps a future endeavor.


----------



## juvela (Dec 10, 2018)

non-fixie said:


> Thank you. Nice clear picture, BTW. Either made by an over-zealous editor, or this was the right-arm-only model.





-----

Clearly intended for a polo player of the australly pawed persuasion.






-----


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 11, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Clearly intended for a polo player of the australly pawed persuasion.
> 
> -----




I enjoyed that! We really must play someday. 

BTW, loved that those small Indian players won on their pre-WWII designed machines. Awesome!


----------

